# Loom site



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there a site I can go to to look at the various hand looms?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Try this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+looms&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjv1MKIqrfbAhUiw1kKHQ_AD0kQ_AUICygC&biw=1280&bih=875

Edited to add there is a loom area here in KP land. I bet you'll get better answers there. :sm01:


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Knitting loom - or tabletop weaving loom? Or beading loom? Flower loom?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Authentic knitting boards have different looms. Also cindiwood looms ... Michael’s, JoAnns and Hobby Lobby carry looms as well...


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kiss Looms My favorite loom it mimics the needle knit stitch more than any other loom and that's what I was after
http://kisslooms.com/shop/store


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for the sites and all your comments.

I really enjoy loom knitting, but would like it better if I could create a a finer fabric/a more hand knit finish as mentioned by Cabingirl.

The looms I am using at the moment I purchased from either Aldi or Lidli (can't remember which)but seem to create a loose finish, and I know you may say it's the weight of the yarn I am using, but I have tried various combinations and they are either too loose or too tight?

I was overwhelmed by the quantity of different looms shown on the site Aknitter kindly mentioned, but will definately go back and give time to have a good look at the site.Kisslooms looks very impressive, but I feel their looms may be a bit advanced for me at the moment. Again, I will have another look at the site.

So if anyone can point me in the direction of a simple loom that will give me the finish I am looking for, I will be very grateful.


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

I have had a look again at both sites, and have decided that what I am looking for I will get from Kisslooms.

Thank you, so much, for your help.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

liz.roberts said:


> Thank you for the sites and all your comments.
> 
> I really enjoy loom knitting, but would like it better if I could create a a finer fabric/a more hand knit finish as mentioned by Cabingirl.
> 
> ...


Look at https://www.cindwoodlooms.com/ try a loom that is similar in shape and size to the looms you now use except the gauge should be about 1/2. Gauge is the the distance between the center of adjacent pegs. Using similar yarns will give you many answers, I hope they will be helpful. Moon Loomer I :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you Moon Loomer for the site and the advice.

Both are really appreciated. Liz


----------



## chris_scott662000 (Apr 15, 2018)

looma. Are tons of websites. All you need to do is google looma and the websites will come up. I plan on getting more looma like hat looma and a bigger Afghan loom


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Please check out KnitUK (http://knituk.com). They have a selection of looms that offer two gauges. The gauge of a loom depends on how far apart the pegs are. Knifty Knitter, Michael's, etc, are generally 5/8 inches on center apart which produces a loose fabric when DK or worsted weight yarn is used. Using bulky yarn will produce a denser fabric. There are looms with the pegs set 3/8 or 1/4 inches apart which produce a result closer to hand knitting. Best of luck.


----------



## AuroraH09 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

